# SSBB Mafia Day 6



## Ether's Bane (Apr 3, 2010)

_At the headcount, three people were missing. For the first time so far, the Mafia had succeeded. Blazie was dead, and near her was a note that it was the Mafia's doing. An autopsy of L'il Dwagie showed that she had ingested a fatal combination of chemicals found in two different fruits. Mariodjw was found dead, with a note saying the following:

Let this be a lesson to all those who remain inactive.

-GM_

*Blazie, L'il Dwagie, and Mariodjw are dead. Blazie and Mariodjw are not Mafia. L'il Dwagie is Mafia.*

Surviving Players:

Blastoise
Full Metal Cookies
Flora and Ashes
Psymon
Kammington

You have three days.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 3, 2010)

There are two options here. Either a) Dwagie was the alien like I predicted, or b) she was Mafia.

If b) is the case, then there's only one Mafia member left.

We probably have both our healers left, meaning that chances are one will die tonight. This is going to be tough...


----------



## Flora (Apr 3, 2010)

...whoa healers.

I believe if Dwagie was the alien and she was killed, she would show up as not mafia, correct?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 3, 2010)

The alien shows up as mafia. I'm pretty sure of that, but it might not be.


----------



## Flora (Apr 3, 2010)

*looks up* oh wait you're right

never mind me then i have no clue what you're talking about


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 6, 2010)

If you don't nominate anyone in the next twelve hours, it's a random lynch.


----------



## Flora (Apr 6, 2010)

OKAY I THINK WE NEED TO NOMINAAAAAAAAAAATE cause random lynches are not fun.

uhhhhh I had a an argument as to why Blastoise was mafia but I cannot seem to recall it (i think it was due to grass king's guess-thing? I really do not remember) so i feel like rather than a random lynch this would be better.

*I nominate Blastoise.*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 7, 2010)

No, Flora. :( Don't betray me!

Oh, well, I don't have a theory. You all owe me five dollars when I show up as innocent. :P


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 7, 2010)

I nominate Flora and Ashes.

Sorry, but we very well may be in lynch or lose right now and I'm willing to believe Blastoise.


----------



## Flora (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, okay then, but don't blame me if someone dies tomorrow.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 7, 2010)

Poll's up. 24 hours.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 8, 2010)

_Flora and Ashes was led to the scaffold. However..._

*Flora and Ashes is dead. She was not Mafia.*

Surviving players:

Blastoise
Full Metal Cookies
Psymon
Kammington

Also, each of you, please make at least one post in the next thread if you can. In any case, send in those night actions.


----------

